# My laptop keeps connecting to a different network than mine!



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a problem: I have a wireless network which works great. Unfortunately for some reason my laptop keeps disconnecting from my netowrk and connecting to an outside netowork. Theres a bunch of wireless networks around here (some of which unprotected with password) and my laptop keeps switching back and forth thus disconnecting me contiually. I put my wireless network on top priority in the advanced tab, but to no avail. Is there anything I can do so that my laptop stays connected to my network? Also I go to my university and use their wireless network, so I dont wanna completely switch off all other networks, as sometimes I do need to connect to them. How do I go about doing this?
thank you very much


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Set it to only connect to preferred networks.


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Supermanno,

A few questions for you...

Are u using the Windows Wireless Network Connection? 

Also, what kind of signal strength are u getting with your network? Have you secured your network?

Assuming the Wireless Network Connection that comes with Windows:
If you go to the Wireless Conection Properties
Wireless Networks Tab
Under Preferred Networks
Select each of the 'other' networks that you DO NOT want to connect to...
Press the Properties button
Go to the Connection TAB
UNCHECK the box, Connect when this network is in range.
Click OK...

Of course, this will be different if you are using a proprietary Wireless connection software....


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

As JohnWill mentioned, this would be the easier way to do it... 

If you go to the Wireless Conection Properties
Wireless Networks Tab
In the Preferred Networks press the Advanced Tab
At the bottom of that window you have a check box to Automatically connect to non-preferred networks. Make sure it is UNCHECKED. 

That should be it....

JohnWill is ALWAYS right on...


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

foneguy9 said:


> Hi Supermanno,
> 
> A few questions for you...
> 
> ...


My signal is very strong and is secured. But also the other signals are strong. Its kind of funny... the other wireless networks dont show up on my preferred network list BUT they show up in the "choose a wireless network" window. WHats the deal?


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

K,
So those Networks don't have a little Yellow Star on the upper right hand side of the bar of the 'Choose a wireless network'? This indicates a preferred network. 
Did you also try what JohnWill suggested from the Advanced Button? That should fix you up straight away.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

foneguy9 said:


> K,
> So those Networks don't have a little Yellow Star on the upper right hand side of the bar of the 'Choose a wireless network'? This indicates a preferred network.
> Did you also try what JohnWill suggested from the Advanced Button? That should fix you up straight away.


The only network with the yellow star is my network. I dont see any tab saying "only connect to preferred networks".


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The option is to allow connections to non-preferred networks, you uncheck it if you only want to connect to networks in the preferred list.


----------



## ucHiha itacHi (Nov 9, 2006)

I hope you guys don't mind if I butt in..

I would just like to say that this problem is a very common problem especially if the wireless computer is in a location with a lot of other wireless networks. 

The way Windows XP behaves (the Wireless Zero Configuration service, in particular) is that it will always try to connect to the strongest 'open' network. Open meaning, no encryption. Since your network has encryption, that explains why your operating system rather chooses connecting to the other network which is of equal strength to yours. 

Since you mentioned Preferred Networks, I will be assuming that you are using Windows XP' Zero Utility (WZCSVC) instead of some proprietary programs. This would explain why the computer keeps on hopping to other networks. 

You see, the way it works is that every time the computer loses a connection (to your router/network), it will automatically connect to the next preferred network on the list. How to get around this? Remove all the other preferred networks, or better yet, delete all preferred networks. Simple as that. After you've done that, connect the laptop to your network so that Windows XP creates a 'profile' for your connection (a Preferred Network listing)

All in all, what this does is that it basically tells your computer to only connect to your network. Now, once you connect to another network, it will create a preferred network listing and that's something you will have to remove manually if you don't want the annoying network hopping brouhaha.

Hope it helps. Thanks


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

Dont mean to sound redundant and I really appreciate you guys help... but as I said the only network in the preferred list is my network. How do you explain the switching back and forth?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you uncheck the option I mentioned?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And if you still have the problem after John's "uncheck the option I mentioned," put WZC out to pasture and use the adapter's utility. I've read that sometimes no matter what you do WZC still insists on momentarily disconnecting to look for a "better" signal.


----------

